# I never knew shaving bushes were do expensive!!!



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Been trying o add the perfect brush to my new shaving regime, sh!t me they go up there in price! 
What's the most you guys have don't on your arsenal? I figured it was more about blade and brush itself and less to do ith the razor


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Brush wise i use a boots cheap one, i think it'£13, but the one i like is about £35. My razor was the expensive bit at £50.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

It's all hype, use your hand ..you still get the same results!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Buckweed said:


> It's all hype, use your hand ..you still get the same results!


You really think you could get the right lather from a soap with your hand?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

muzzer42 said:


> Brush wise i use a boots cheap one, i think it'£13, but the one i like is about £35. My razor was the expensive bit at £50.


Which razor did you go for? I got the future but have ordered some feather blades to use instead of merkur


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

stangalang said:


> You really think you could get the right lather from a soap with your hand?


Your telling me you could tell the differences between foam put on by hand or by brush !!??


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/raceglaze-supersize-detailing-brush-cat25.html

pretty much the samething


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Get a Kent BLK 2 brush its about 35 quid but very good. I've had mine for ages now and it's still going.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Buckweed said:


> Your telling me you could tell the differences between foam put on by hand or by brush !!??


Im not using foam? Its for hard shaving soaps


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ross said:


> Get a Kent BLK 2 brush its about 35 quid but very good. I've had mine for ages now and it's still going.


I was looking at the one above, but it was either sold out or inflated price. Went with a mid range simpson eventually, was just shocked with the cost of some of them. Things of beauty, but darn expensive


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Apologies to animal lovers out there, but apparently, the best brushes by far are Badger bristle.
There are various grades, according to which part the hair came from, neck hair being softest/most pricey.
Supposedly far better than any synthetic substitute for rich lather, efficiency/soap economy.
Picked a half decent one up for my dad from Amazon for under £20, and he loves it!
Ta!

James.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

James Bagguley said:


> Apologies to animal lovers out there, but apparently, the best brushes by far are Badger bristle.
> There are various grades, according to which part the hair came from, neck hair being softest/most pricey.
> Supposedly far better than any synthetic substitute for rich lather, efficiency/soap economy.
> Picked a half decent one up for my dad from Amazon for under £20, and he loves it!
> ...


This is correct. Badger hair. I wanted the silver tip (considered the softest and best) but was worried it would be too soft on a hard soap, so opted for a slightly stiffer hair, in a big knot. Im happy with the decision.

Its a very intriguing subject, traditional shaving, I'm still not fully comfortable with it, but can say with total confidence I've never had a closer shave to date


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Excuse the egg sucking lesson there ! 
It is quite a science, bizarre that people settled on the Badger, and even 21st century technology cant seem to equal that ancient wisdom.
Mad eh?!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

James Bagguley said:


> Excuse the egg sucking lesson there !
> It is quite a science, bizarre that people settled on the Badger, and even 21st century technology cant seem to equal that ancient wisdom.
> Mad eh?!


EXACTLY what i was thinking when viewing! They make synthetic bristles, and very nice units from them, but it seems even with all this tech they still don't last as long or are as nice to use. Crazy how we always seem to go full circle, and end up looking to the past or even nature for the way forward.

Well regardless I'm happy with my choice, just found it really intriguing looking around at what was on offer


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a few badger hair brushes, some quite expensive, but the one I prefer for everyday use is an Omega boar hair one which I think was about 20 quid max. If you think you might develop an interest in proper 'man's shaving", don't whatever you do visit the Badger & Blade forum! It will empty your wallet just as fast as DW :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Which razor did you go for? I got the future but have ordered some feather blades to use instead of merkur


Exactly the same set up as you mentioned, a futur with feathers.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You boys need to get some vintage Gillette's


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> we always seem to go full circle, and end up looking to the past or even nature for the way forward


It is strange indeed, these seem to be the days of reinvention or refinement.
The days where "Joe Bloggs" could invent the steam engine in his shed are long gone, sigh!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Ross said:


> You boys need to get some vintage Gillette's


That's all I use :thumb: I built up quite a collection a few years ago. I've got a couple of Slim adjustables, a Fat Boy, a couple of HDs, a 66 and a couple of nice English Aristocrats.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Am I the only one who noticed the typo in the title


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

I've got a couple of dozen vintage razors and several of the modern day versions. If you want a really close shave try the Muhle R41 (2011) version, it strikes fear into the most experienced wet shaver. As for brushes I use a FS 28mm Silvertip. It's nice to have a bit of luxury.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Am I the only one who noticed the typo in the title


nope  i hate the i pad sometimes lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Denzle said:


> I've got a couple of dozen vintage razors and several of the modern day versions. If you want a really close shave try the Muhle R41 (2011) version, it strikes fear into the most experienced wet shaver. As for brushes I use a FS 28mm Silvertip. It's nice to have a bit of luxury.


Has nothing on Das sledgehammer :wave:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I much prefer my futur with the super iridiums,

Foa stangalang PM me your addy ill send you a few different blades to try :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Feather blades are over rated I feel,always rips my face up.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> I much prefer my futur with the super iridiums,
> 
> Foa stangalang PM me your addy ill send you a few different blades to try :thumb:


This is very kind, are you sure?

And please discus the difference/comparisons of feather vs iridium. I did read that these were considered sharpest, but iridium more durable?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The iriduims are much smoother.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Ross said:


> Has nothing on Das sledgehammer :wave:


Got the 37c and the 39c superb razors. Fatip Grande is another beauty.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

stangalang said:


> This is very kind, are you sure?
> 
> And please discus the difference/comparisons of feather vs iridium. I did read that these were considered sharpest, but iridium more durable?


A lot depends on your beard hair, mine i very coarse and so ruins even feathers quickly but i prefer their sharpness over iridiums.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Earlier in the year I ordered a bulk purchase of Russian blades. Rapira pink and blues, Swedes, Sputniks and Voshkods. All superb blades especially the Swedes which offer the keenness of the Feathers but a lot smoother. I find that the Feathers are only good for two shaves with my whiskers. Gillette 7 o'clock yellows are also a very good shave.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

stangalang said:


> This is very kind, are you sure?
> 
> And please discus the difference/comparisons of feather vs iridium. I did read that these were considered sharpest, but iridium more durable?


Cause I'm sure :thumb:

IMO the iridiums offer a super smooth shave a seem to last ages I also like gillette yellows very sharp and lethal on the first pass then seem to be ok, I personally think feathers are over rated..
Another I like for a daily shave that causes little or no irritation for me is personna platinums,

Let me send you a selection and you be the judge that way you buy the blades that suit you plus I've got hundreds :thumb:


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Razor








Gel








Brush








Shave


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jomo that made me laugh

James


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

jcf1966 said:


> Jomo that made me laugh
> 
> James


Glad you have joined James, this is partially your fault lol, come take some of the blame dude


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

a lot of the comments seem very similar to what i talked about last night.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Davemm said:


> a lot of the comments seem very similar to what i talked about last night.


Yep, I've enjoyed hearing all the differing opinions, it helps a lot. Of course we have to try these things for ourselves but I know what I WON'T be buying that's for sure, so cheers guys
I'm looking forward to trying the sharper blades that's for sure


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Im not using foam? Its for hard shaving soaps


My Apologies.


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Ross said:


> You boys need to get some vintage Gillette's


1936 gillette SS flare tip and 1960 gillette SS m1 (black handle)

Beat my futur any day of the week!


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Yep, I've enjoyed hearing all the differing opinions, it helps a lot. Of course we have to try these things for ourselves but I know what I WON'T be buying that's for sure, so cheers guys
> I'm looking forward to trying the sharper blades that's for sure


Feathers are very sharp, but i find them a bit too aggressive for my fave. All kinds of razor burn. I have settled on astra super platinums (sp). Still nice and sharp but i find them a lot smoother than the feathers!

I use the astras in my DE and derbys in my straigh razor that takes replaceable blades(great for when i am working away). Save having to shave with a less than sharp cutthroat that needs a good stropping!

What soap are you using?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Exactly the same set up as you mentioned, a futur with feathers.


As above; with a Kent Badger brush and Mitchells Wool fat soap. Epic!

I added a Stiptic pencil and an Alum block plus some good aftershave balm too.

I' m a few months in now and shaves have never been closer and I'm not getting bumps and breakouts on my face like I was with a cartridge razor.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

organisys said:


> As above; with a Kent Badger brush and Mitchells Wool fat soap. Epic!
> 
> I added a Stiptic pencil and an Alum block plus some good aftershave balm too.
> 
> I' m a few months in now and shaves have never been closer and I'm not getting bumps and breakouts on my face like I was with a cartridge razor.


I've ordered the mitchell wool fat also, and some Taylor's sandalwood to compare from the shave shack. I can tell from descriptions I will be happy with both soaps, blades will be key now.

Anyone using a straight razor regularly?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

posted out today matt :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> posted out today matt :thumb:


DW at its best. It's been sliding of late, but you just restored my faith. Many many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

There is never any problem in getting a few blades of here, nichol4s was also kind enough to send some my way also. 

nichol4s did you ever get the ceramic ones right ?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Davemm said:


> There is never any problem in getting a few blades of here, nichol4s was also kind enough to send some my way also.
> 
> nichol4s did you ever get the ceramic ones right ?


No problem Davemm :thumb:

gave up on the ceramics in the end as other things at work were piling up


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> No problem Davemm :thumb:
> 
> gave up on the ceramics in the end as other things at work were piling up


Thats a shame, would have been interesting to see how they turned out.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I cant remember how much mine cost but it came from the Body Shop and does me just fine. Probably really cheap compared to some brushes but it does work well with Proraso? soap, good a frothy


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

stangalang said:


> I've ordered the mitchell wool fat also, and some Taylor's sandalwood to compare from the shave shack. I can tell from descriptions I will be happy with both soaps, blades will be key now.
> 
> Anyone using a straight razor regularly?


MWF is a soap and the Taylor's a cream.

The MWF takes a while to foam up and doesn't seem very thick compared to the likes of Taylors, however, the lubricity does seem better and to me it feels more soothing to the face.

I have also found that using a pre-shave oil works well, I just use some Almond oil I got cheap from Amazon.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah I did wonder about my oil now. I used one before and after my cartridge shaves, but assumed it would interfere with the new soaps etc. So keep using you think?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Always use oil first then lather on top, never caused any problems and means i dont need to be quite as careful


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i used to really like the gillette 7 o clock range but no wfor some reason i cant get a good shave out of them.

i thought the israeli blades were quite good.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't use any oils, my routine is as follows,

Hot shower and Clinique face scrub, 
Either soap or cream, 
Shave 
And finish with a cold water rinse followed by Clinique post shave.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

I use a Buccaneer brush from shaving shack, really good brush with no hair loss from brush after 3 months of use. Well worth the money imo http://www.shaving-shack.com/shaving-shack-buccaneer_pure-badger-shaving-brush.html


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Davemm said:


> Always use oil first then lather on top, never caused any problems and means i dont need to be quite as careful


Same.



nichol4s said:


> I don't use any oils, my routine is as follows,
> 
> Hot shower and Clinique face scrub,
> Either soap or cream,
> ...


Yeah, I use the Clinque anti blemish version, great stuff, realy helps reduce any soreness, although sometimes I do need something else to moisturise, for this I use Bulldog Balm or Nivea from the supermarket.


----------

